# Nagash, Supreme Lord of the undead.



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Will they ever bring back Nagash as a model?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

That one will never return

it way too dated to ever return

I haven't heard that hes in the tk book, so im guessing hes long gone as a gaming piece


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

A new model would be nice though.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

What's the point in bringing a model in that there are no rules for though?

Even though a new Nagash model would look nice, I'm going to say that if you want to a model for Nagash - convert it. The possibilites are endless, especially with the new TK sets.

They've even tempted me so much that I might actually start playing WHFB, and not just read the fluff... .


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think it would be hard to bring him back... Given his background fluff, you can't put him in with the Tomb Kings as they hate him, can't really put him in with the vampire counts for the same reason... That means you'd need some sort of third option undead army to feild him. Problem is he's Khemiri, but the Vampire's fit his style better... 

Also... how do you portray a 15ft tall, 'God of Necromancy' fairly as a character model? It'd have to be a monsterous creature, but more powerful then alot of stuff out there... Plus he'd have magic to put old teclis to shame... if you were to follow the fluff for him.

That said though, we all know he'd be a huge seller. Especially with a new model based on the cover art of Nagash Immortal:


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I think the problem with bringing back Nagash into the game is that he's too powerful. He's what amounts to a demi-god in the Warhammer world. I suppose its possible to have a weakened Nagash fresh from his recent revival but otherwise I just can't see him returning in either a TK or VC armybook. They could make a new collector's model for him like their 25th Anniversary Harry the Hammer model rather than a normal TT model. Or perhaps they could create a 'Time of Legends' book for WHFB, allowing us to more properly recreate some of those ancient battles on the table.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've heard rumours of him being brought back for storm of magic... and lets face it, can anyone think of a better model to release with it?
You have one of the most powerful wizards in the entire history of the world available, without a decent model and without rules ... and then you have a new 'uber magic' expansion being released...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. makes sense.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Teclis is supposed to be on par with Nagash. Funny how the Slann, which were the first magic users, suck compared to some races. I'm sure if Kroak was alive he'd be the top dog in Magic area. But he isn't and I don't see High Elves getting their uber powerful mages AND everything else removed.

Nagash would be pretty sweet, they could just make him 900+ points or something. Lv.4 Wizard with Shadow, Death, Vampire AND TK Magic Lores. Throw in some nice weapons and I'm sure 900-1000 points would be fair enough. Reading through GW interviews about the new TK figures, such as the Sphinxs, they said they wanted to make an "Ultra-Killy" monster, so why they couldn't make an Ultra-Killy magic user at around that price. I dunno. As I said, Teclis is supposed to be as powerful as Nagash, so something similar to him?

Incidently, I hope Storm of Magic brings some Slann/Skink Priests for the Lizardmen OR Lizardmen Magic Lore. Cause I believe it's only Lizardmen and Dwarves without their own Magic Lores.

Lore of Ice (Kislev)
Lore of Dark Magic (Dark Elves)
Lore of High Magic (High Elves)
Lore of Athel Loren (Wood Elves)
Lore of the Little WAAAGH (Goblins)
Lore of the Big WAAAGH (Orcs)
Skaven Spells of Ruin (Skaven)
Skaven Spells of Plague (Skaven)
Lore of the Wild (Beastmen)
Lore of Nurgle (Warriors of Chaos)
Lore of Slaanesh (Warriors of Chaos)
Lore of Tzeentch (Warriors of Chaos)
Daemon Lore of Nurgle (Daemons of Chaos)
Daemon Lore of Slaanesh (Daemons of Chaos)
Daemon Lore of Tzeentch (Daemons of Chaos)
The Black Art/Lore of the Vampire (Vampire Counts)
Neherakan Incantations (Tomb Kings)
Gut Magic (Ogres)

I suppose you could say Empire don't have any, but they have Warrior Priest buffs, Lizardmen have none. Dwarves don't use any. So I am shocked the original magic users and those who used to have the most powerful mages in the world before they sacrificed themselves against Chaos in them DON'T have their own Lore >_<


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Take Lore of the wild, please.
I'll gladly exchange loremaster, cupped hands....or any of the other slaan tricks for the (arguably) worst lore in game.

Lore of Ice would be an amazing new introduction.

I honestly doubt Tecilis is the 'top dog' when it comes to magic. He's very good. Better than us 'mere mortals' on the table top, hands down. But compared to the legends who created magic and necromancy to what it is today?(in the WHFB world) He'd be torn to shreds.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

They have done Lore of Ice before... for Kislev back in the day.

I am hoping that its Nagash too.... but unlikely... that said I own the model, and used him back in the day.... but then again I also have bone catapults with a crew and a liche somewhere hanging about.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Troublehalf said:


> Incidently, I hope Storm of Magic brings some Slann/Skink Priests for the Lizardmen OR Lizardmen Magic Lore. Cause I believe it's only Lizardmen and Dwarves without their own Magic Lores.


Bretonnia doesn't have any lore either. Personally I wouldn't want nessisarily a Lore for them, but rather Incantations to the Lady for protection/Ass kickingness.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

He's not in the new TK book. Got the book on Advance orders and it came today.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Alexious said:


> They have done Lore of Ice before... for Kislev back in the day.
> 
> I am hoping that its Nagash too.... but unlikely... that said I own the model, and used him back in the day.... but then again I also have bone catapults with a crew and a liche somewhere hanging about.


I'm not worried... my ogre dragonhide banner gives me immunity to ice based magic. Shame it isn't in the game anymore.. :cray:
lol


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

It'd be more sensible if it gave immunity to fire based magic... I just hope that get something that gives immunity to initiative based spells come their, hopefully soon, update.


----------



## fritzagelmann (Sep 28, 2009)

But GW still sells Negasah: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat500022a&prodId=prod1140299


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

fritzagelmann said:


> But GW still sells Negasah: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat500022a&prodId=prod1140299


So? They still sell the Valten model but he no longer has usable rules. 

They also still do the majority of the Dogs of War units - once again, no specific rules.

I can continue naming stuff GW still sells models for but have no rules... but you would get very bored very quickly.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It would be awesome if Nagash ever came back with rules but normally he is defeated by God like persona people or an entire nation which is not really possible within current armies.

Although interestingly Arkhan the Black is available as a character in the new TK book. I thought that was pretty interesting.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh yeah Bret don't have a Magic Lore... but the fact Lizardmen don't have a lore and they are supposed to be potent magic users is silly. 

Storm of Magic should "hopefully" releaseTetto'eko or Mazdamundi for Lizzies. Perfect time to release figures which have not been released in 3 years since the Lizzies book was released.


----------

